# Not allowed own food in club



## lucy123 (Aug 24, 2010)

I have been banned from taking my own food into my club - even though they can't cater properly for me. Are they allowed to do this?


----------



## Sugarbum (Aug 24, 2010)

I shouldnt think they can do that at all....but what kind of club are you referring to? A fitness club?


----------



## Northerner (Aug 24, 2010)

Who was it doing the banning? They may have been applying a general rule about food that they might make an exception to for medical reasons, so it might be worth going to the senior management and complaining.


----------



## lucy123 (Aug 24, 2010)

Yep - a fitness club that has a very limited menu for me - always put full fat spread and mayo when ask for just low fat. Run out of granary a lot and only have white - keep giving me full fat instead of diet coke. complained but was made to feel a fool by bar manager and general manager says bar manager doesn't like own food! useless! Its also very expensive for a diabetic to eat their every day as don't get the full meal (includeds chips) but have to pay full price. I wondered wha they could do if caught me as a diabetic eating own food - been told my membership would be cancelled. I know it sounds silly but I love my classes - its just the food that is an issue. the bar manager is a bit up on herself and for some reason has a problem with me - on complaining before was told can't see what the problem is -  you are only diabetic and we cater for that - yes if  you don't mind an hour wait sometimes and food having to go back and forward until they get it right. Grrr.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 24, 2010)

Is it part of a chain? I'd go to the owners and complain, it sounds like the management are making up their own rules, plus remember that a healthy diet for a diabetic is no different to a healthy diet for everyone else - if they can't cater for you then they are not providing healthy options for anyone!


----------



## lucy123 (Aug 24, 2010)

Could just do with something sort of legal to quote to them - probably having a meeting this afternoon with the GM.


----------



## shiv (Aug 24, 2010)

DDA; they are required by law to make reasonable adjustments to cater for people with individual needs; you are asking for diet coke, not some strange drink they could only source from one part of the country or anything...people like this wind me up no end!


----------



## lucy123 (Aug 24, 2010)

It is part of a chain. I personally think they are being ridiculous,. I would only be sat quietly eating my own sandwich. I am beginning to feel I am making a big fuss over nothing but I go there straight from work and don't really want to eat my meal in my car beforehand (which is what i have been told to do!).

Surely if I was on meds, (i am not but they don;t know this) they couldn't refuse?

Is there anything in an act anywhere I can throw at them to shut them up.


----------



## lucy123 (Aug 24, 2010)

What is DDA?


----------



## Copepod (Aug 24, 2010)

Rather than looking for legal quotes / rules, I'd look up healthy eating guidelines, particularly if your local health authority or local council has issued any. As Northerner has wisely said, food suitable for people with diabetes is suitable for anyone aiming to eat healthily, so if they're not providing healthy options, they are failing to provide for the majority of people.


----------



## shiv (Aug 24, 2010)

lucy123 said:


> What is DDA?



Sorry Lucy, Disability Discrimination Act!


----------



## lucy123 (Aug 24, 2010)

I think the problem is I no longer trust them to provide exactly what i ask for and in a timely manner,without food having to go back.e. given a cheese and tomato sandwich on white instead of plain tuna on granary (because they didn't have latter). this after 40 min wait.


----------



## Steff (Aug 24, 2010)

Cant you cancel your membership or threaten to, you will be amazed how fast they will accomadate you then.


----------



## Lewy (Aug 24, 2010)

Just do what you've gotta do and if they ban you then you know the local paper will be crying out for stuff like this. They will stand to loose more than you! Trust me a big part of my work is reputation management for brands.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 24, 2010)

lucy123 said:


> I think the problem is I no longer trust them to provide exactly what i ask for and in a timely manner,without food having to go back.e. given a cheese and tomato sandwich on white instead of plain tuna on granary (because they didn't have latter). this after 40 min wait.



I think a letter or email to head office would probably be very welcome from what you say. I can't imagine a chain of health/fitness clubs being happy with such lax attitudes towards the food and service being provided - potential for some very bad publicity! There's no reason that you should be identified at your club if the head office take action.


----------



## lucy123 (Aug 24, 2010)

The management at our club at the moment seem to think if people complain ignore them and they will leave. The problem is the true workers - eg PT are brilliant and jsut what I need at the moment. I think I am going to test them and sit and eat my sandwich and see what happens. They have lost out as now none of  my circle of friends are even going to buy a drink as do not want to help this bar manager reach her target!


----------



## Catwoman76 (Aug 24, 2010)

lucy123 said:


> It is part of a chain. I personally think they are being ridiculous,. I would only be sat quietly eating my own sandwich. I am beginning to feel I am making a big fuss over nothing but I go there straight from work and don't really want to eat my meal in my car beforehand (which is what i have been told to do!).
> 
> Surely if I was on meds, (i am not but they don;t know this) they couldn't refuse?
> 
> Is there anything in an act anywhere I can throw at them to shut them up.



Oh lucy who told you to eat in your car- that's outrageous. You could just say that you have a medical condition- Diabetes- and you need to eat healthy food- aren't they supposed to provide this- seeing as they are a fitness club. The truth is, they probably don't want you eating your own food, dietry requirements or not- it's more money in their pockest and profit for them if you eat and drink their provisins. If you don't get any help from them- find out who's the head Honcho and insist you speak to them- or change clubs. Good luck Sheena


----------



## AlisonM (Aug 24, 2010)

Shiv is right, quote the DDA at them.  I hope you can get it sorted, it would be a shame to loe sometinh you like so much. If it does come to that I'd go to your local press and embarass the whole bunch of them.


----------



## traceycat (Aug 24, 2010)

i think its disgusting how you have been treated. i hope it all works out for you and you get results xxx


----------



## cazscot (Aug 24, 2010)

Hi Lucy, I think it is disgraceful the way you have been treated, after all you are willing to buy their food if A) They would get the order correct and B) They had suitable food that you could eat...

I would start quoting the DDA at them and I would also eat my own sandwich...  If they stop you from doing that or try and withdraw your membership I would do one someone else suggested, and go to the local paper, I am sure they would love this kind of "human interest" story.


----------



## ypauly (Aug 24, 2010)

lucy123 said:


> What is DDA?


Disability discrimination act. 


ETA Sorry somebody beat me to it


----------



## Marc (Aug 24, 2010)

This is real bad customer service and I think you have given your branch management a crack at fixing this it must now go to higher up the chain. A health club should not want to be known for selling unhealthy food! Plus local papers lap this stuff up. It might be good detailing all what has happend in an email and send it to a couple of papers and see what happens. 

Marc


----------



## lucy123 (Aug 25, 2010)

Hi All,

Well I met with the GM last night and stated all your good advice - unable to supply the food I need and when I need it and my confidence in them providing what I asked for was damaged. Also had chance to explain to the GM actually what could happen to a diabetic if didn't eat properly. He listened and said that the club had had huge problems recently with many members bringing in their own food and taking the michael! He then said could tell mine was a genuine need and would allow me to bring my own food in for 2 months and review then. In the meantime he would be speaking to the bar manager who has to get things right. Problem now is - don't think even after she overhauls the service, I will trust things. I  have just been thinking how since I have been diagnosed I seem to be sticking up for myself and speaking out a lot more - normally wouldn't say boo - anybody else noticed this?


----------



## Copepod (Aug 25, 2010)

Sounds positive. Hope you will give the club food go, as the GM sounds like he is willing to make changes - and if you don't take up the offer, he's more likely just to ignore requests from others. It's true that explaining the difference between need to bring in own food and just wanting to is a subtle difference, at least not immediately obvious when seeing a person eating a sandwich.
In fact, people with some food allergies or coeliac disease can suffer even more acutely (sooner after eating the wrong thing) and seriously (life threatening anaphylaxis) than people with diabetes. I say this because my sister and her daughter can't eat gluten, and finding safe food / avoiding hidden gluten (eg in sausages, sauces etc) is more difficult for them that for me to find suitable food, which is a bit of a problem sometimes, particularly getting diet drinks when expecting full sugar and vice versa.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 25, 2010)

Sounds like at least the GM is prepared to listen. Did he also realise that the reason why so many people want to bring in their own food is because what they provide is such poor quality coupled with awful service? If they actually made an effort to provide reasonably priced, healthy food, then maybe the problem would go away and they'd do a lot more business!


----------



## hotchop (Aug 25, 2010)

To be honest, I would never think of taking my own food and eating it in another food establishment where it is usual practice to purchase it... diabetic or not..


----------



## Northerner (Aug 25, 2010)

hotchop said:


> To be honest, I would never think of taking my own food and eating it in another food establishment where it is usual practice to purchase it... diabetic or not..



I can understand that, but if you can't actually get what you want or need then I think it is the establishment's failing - especially in a health orientated environment. I can see that it would be quite difficult for the staff to monitor though, so the best solution is to up their game! In this situation, it wouldn't be that hard to provide healthy food, which is all we're talking about really, and would complement the service (fitness) they provide. 

Since I was diagnosed I've noticed what a paucity of suitable food you find everywhere, particularly sandwiches where white or wholemeal are the only choices, and often with sugar, fat or salt buried in the ingredients. Also, my local supermarkets have a huge selection of white breads but only two seeded/granary loaves. What is it with white bread?


----------



## lucy123 (Aug 25, 2010)

Hotchop - generally that would be my rule.
However what would you do in my situation.
On a Saturday I arrive at my club at ten, play a match for  the club lasting 51/2 hours and then have to do the etiquette thing and take lunch with the opposition where despite several requests -  only cheese and tomato white bread sandwiches were offered this week. The other week whilst playing a match away for the club, I had a hypo and was given cake, and sandwich by the away club free of charge. There is now way I could have gone 61/2 hours with no food - so I am afraid in some circumstances I have to challenge their rule. The GM now takes my point anyway, so things are happy again..and Copecod - of course if the food and service improve, I would have no issue with eating their again - it would make my life easier not to have to prepare food as well as all my kit before I set off.


----------



## cazscot (Aug 25, 2010)

Glad you managed to get somewhere with the GM. x


----------



## leaver01 (Aug 25, 2010)

lucy123 said:


> Yep - a fitness club that has a very limited menu for me - always put full fat spread and mayo when ask for just low fat. Run out of granary a lot and only have white - keep giving me full fat instead of diet coke. complained but was made to feel a fool by bar manager and general manager says bar manager doesn't like own food! useless! Its also very expensive for a diabetic to eat their every day as don't get the full meal (includeds chips) but have to pay full price. I wondered wha they could do if caught me as a diabetic eating own food - been told my membership would be cancelled. I know it sounds silly but I love my classes - its just the food that is an issue. the bar manager is a bit up on herself and for some reason has a problem with me - on complaining before was told can't see what the problem is -  you are only diabetic and we cater for that - yes if  you don't mind an hour wait sometimes and food having to go back and forward until they get it right. Grrr.



YOU WERE TOLD YOUR "only diabetic!!!!!" - DO THEY NOT KNOW IT CAN BE FATAL!!!! If you dont eat properly they will be calling an ambulance for oyu!!! FFS grrrr i feel so mad! - give me the number in a pm!! give me the name! i will compain watch me if i dont!!!


----------



## Northerner (Aug 25, 2010)

I have written a new poem on the topic, 'Go on! Have a pie!':

http://diabetespoetry.blogspot.com/2010/08/go-on-have-pie.html


----------



## lucy123 (Aug 25, 2010)

Northerner - that is brill! That is exactly how it feels sometimes.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 25, 2010)

lucy123 said:


> Northerner - that is brill! That is exactly how it feels sometimes.



Hehe! Glad you liked it Lucy, thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## lucy123 (Aug 25, 2010)

thanks - I don't think I have ever inspired anyone!


----------



## Northerner (Aug 25, 2010)

lucy123 said:


> thanks - I don't think I have ever inspired anyone!



All part of the 'new you'!


----------

